# Needed - Exterior House Cleaning...



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I need to have the exterior of my house cleaned. (Brick, Stucco and Vinyl... maybe the side walks too) I have some areas that are getting dingy and I need someone to come take care of it. 



Do any of you do this or do you know someone who does? My house is 2 story and very, very tall and some of the areas of concern are way high up. I've tried with a pressure washer but mine just bit the dust and I really don't want to fool with it myself.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Buck...AKA lil fisherman does that Chris. He is VERY reasonable...and he has worked for me at times I have been short handed, and I can vouch for his reliableness, hard working, and early. Always first one on the job waiting. He is a good guy. I'll send you a PM with his number.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Not to derail but I thought Buck went back to Pa. again?


----------

